# Mansfield, Ohio Bottle Show - May 11th



## JayBeck (Apr 29, 2013)

Spring is finally here and that means it is time for the best bottle show in Ohio! This is my third year selling there and I will have a lot of  nice soda bottles, among other things, all priced to sell so I am hoping for the best. I am also hoping that it does not rain this year because I want to set up outside rather than try to cram a large quantity of soda bottles on to one table again. So...who is going this year?

*MANSFIELD ANTIQUE BOTTLE & ADVERTISING SHOW & SALE
 RICHLAND COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
 SATURDAY MAY 11, 2013
 HOURS 9AM TO 2PM*​​


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 29, 2013)

I will be set up with two sales tables in the Fairhaven building. I will have a little of everything for sale.  George


----------



## DiggerBryan (May 7, 2013)

I will be there! Starting to get antsy already.


----------



## stlouisbottles (May 9, 2013)

I was wondering how many tables are they going to have? Do they have anymore tables to sell? I have not been to the show for several years and I am thinking about going.


----------



## georgeoj (May 9, 2013)

The information sheet says that there are 380 tables spread across three buildings. There is also outside space available. The inside is always filled but you could check.
 Bill Koster
 330 690-2794
 -or-
 Jim Marrangoni
 jimmarran@gmail.com


----------



## stlouisbottles (May 9, 2013)

Ok Thanks!


----------

